# Dirts im Steiger / Erfurt?



## downhillscotti (31. Mai 2007)

Hi,
ich wollte mal wissen ob es die Dirts im Steiger (Erfurt) noch gibt?
War lange nicht mehr dort und wollte jetzt mal wieder mit ein paar Freunden vorbei schauen. Weil war damals eigentlich noch ganz cool dort.

Und gibt es sonst irgendwo noch Dirts in Erfurt, außer die beim Straßenbahndepot? Früher kannte ich nur den Steiger aber vielleicht gibt es ja jetzt was neues.

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## flying-nik (31. Mai 2007)

Die im Steiger warn im Sommer echt gut fahrbar. Wenn du noch was weiter rumkommst wäre Jena nochn Besuch wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winx (6. Juni 2007)

Vielleicht findest du hier noch was: www.bikeparkmap.com


----------



## ilmpirat (8. Juni 2007)

Die Dirts am Steiger sind eigentlich noch vollständig aber ich finde die sind doch eher was für newbies.


----------



## kne (7. September 2007)

An den Stadtwerken bzw. am Straßenbahndepot in der Magdeburger Allee soll angeblich einiges umgebaut worden sein und dort soll es jetzt was fahrbares geben. Ich selbst bin noch nicht dazu gekommen mal hin zu fahren, würde das aber gern mal nachholen.


----------



## Tony Damager (8. September 2007)

ja das in der magdeburger hab ich gesehen. is ne kleine pipe und dann ein paar kleinere hügel aber mehr hab ich auch nich gesehen weil ich nur dran vorbei gelaufen bin.


----------



## makromarkt (20. September 2007)

also wer kennt bunker? mitten im steiger...da gehts ab 1,5m los......tables,double und alles....nur vor 17 uhr hingehen denn un 5 kommend ie besoffenen bmx'er.....wer eknnt die "sportstrecke" vom waldkasino runter bis kurz vor die sänger wiese?


----------



## klemmi (20. September 2007)

Ich kenn die... aber Tables findest du im bunker nicht und die wie du sie nennst "Sportstrecke" ist nich grade toll....


----------



## makromarkt (21. September 2007)

naja ich bin 14 udn hab noch(bis weihnachten) ein fully ausm baumarkt...dann of ich mir ne umf hardy 3 disc....da ist die sportstrecke schon ma was....gibst sonst noch solche dinger im steiger?
p.s. im bunker gibst doch nen table.....


----------



## kne (22. September 2007)

Naja, 'nen Table mit Paletten, mehr nicht.
Hätte auch Lust mal dort zu fahren, hab allerdings zur Zeit gar keine Ausrüstung, keinen Helm, keine Shinguards etc.

Mal sehen...


@makromarkt: Der Umstieg vom Baumarktrad zum UM Hardy ist sinnlos, die Räder sind ungefähr gleichwertig.
Wer billig kauft, kauft 2x. Außerdem sind solche "Dirtbikes" eine Gefahr für alle beteiligten.


----------



## makromarkt (22. September 2007)

naja ok aber ich hab net so viel geld... ich bin die umf hardy schon gefahren...das ist geilöö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kne (24. September 2007)

Dann spar doch einfach noch eine Weile. Die "Saison" ist jetzt sowieso vorbei und die wenigen Dirtspots, die es hier in der Gegend gibt werden bald nur noch Matsch sein. Und zum Rumstylen im Winter taugt so ein Rad auch nicht. 
Für rund 1000 bekommst du schon sehr vernünftige Kompletträder oder wenn du wirklich nicht viel zusammen bekommst dann nimm ein Nope oder ein Specialized P1.
So einen UMF-Dreck kann man höchstens als Assi-Kneipenrad nutzen und hoffen dass es bald geklaut wird, damit man das Geld für seinen Aluschrott von der Versicherung bekommt.


----------



## klemmi (25. September 2007)

Ich hab das P1 und das is spitze, kostet Listenpreis 700 und paar Prozente bekommt man immer. Ein besseres Bike für das Geld gibt´s glaub ich nicht.


----------



## makromarkt (28. September 2007)

bisschen offtopic die bike diskusion aber egal......



kennt jemand die macher vom bunker persönlich????
ich bau grade mit meienen kumpek (der ist genauso anfänger wie ich) eienen eigenen trail.....


----------



## dergunder (3. Oktober 2007)

hej, kann mal jemand die paar wenigen trails aufzählen die es so rund um jena erfurt u. weimar gibt (kann ruhig ein wenig weiter weg sein).
Ich bin bisher nur auf gera gestoßen..
gruß


----------



## klemmi (3. Oktober 2007)

Anrstadt gibts was gutes.... is auch legal! Guck mal bei www.schlickjumper.de
die haben so ne Karte von ganz Deutschland wo jeder seinen Spot eintragen kann.


----------



## Heidekrautler (6. Oktober 2007)

dergunder schrieb:


> hej, kann mal jemand die paar wenigen trails aufzählen die es so rund um jena erfurt u. weimar gibt (kann ruhig ein wenig weiter weg sein).
> Ich bin bisher nur auf gera gestoßen..
> gruß





klemmi schrieb:


> Anrstadt gibts was gutes.... is auch legal! Guck mal bei www.schlickjumper.de
> die haben so ne Karte von ganz Deutschland wo jeder seinen Spot eintragen kann.



Hullahup Freunde der Nacht!

Kann ich bestätigen.
Kommt nun drauf an was du suchst. Dirts gibbet in Arn im Verkehrserziehungspark! Öffentlich zugänglich.

Wenn du eher ein paar Dh-Strecken und ein paar Shores suchst wärst du in Siegelbach (nähe Arnstadt, 8 km) richtig. Da gibt es mehrere Strecken und die Möglichkeit selber zu Shutteln, oder man kurbelt als Training wieder hoch. Start ist die MTB-Anlage zw. Espenfeld und Siegelbach. Dort sind auch 2 table in nem "Dirtpark".
So denn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dergunder (6. Oktober 2007)

..naja ich such dreckhügel..


----------



## Madt (8. Oktober 2007)

siehe unten


----------



## Madt (8. Oktober 2007)

makromarkt schrieb:


> bisschen offtopic die bike diskusion aber egal......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



am bunker hat nicht nur einer mitgewirkt...waren einige beteilig, und bis vorn paar jahren wurde dort auch noch verbessert und in stand gehalten. inzwischen ist es wohl eher was zum laecheln, denn es sieht wirklich schlimm aus im vergeich zu damals.

PS: schon mal mitbekommen das die coolen poser auf UMFs die absoluten nieten sind....zumal das bike nichts bietet. sparen sparen sparen...und iwann haste sicherlich nochmal geburtstag oda es ist weihnachten. geh vll mla oma besuchen, und dann kauf dir was richtiges. zum posen solltest du es trotzdem zu hause lassen, gibt ja schließlich ne bahn die zur eisdiele faehrt.

ride on


----------



## klemmi (8. Oktober 2007)

Hi Madt, fährst du noch aktiv? Würde gern mal ne Runde drehen... Kannst du richtig dirten?


----------



## Madt (9. Oktober 2007)

klar fahr ich noch, dirts aba net aktiv...hab ja zZ net maln dirtbike.
aba alles was tour/enduro angeht bin ich dabei


----------



## klemmi (9. Oktober 2007)

Wie alt bist du? Kannst du richtig dirten? Ich such grad jemanden der mir das mal richtig beibringt... Wäre sicher ganz geil mal ne Runde zu drehen...


----------



## Madt (13. Oktober 2007)

werd jez 18, und nein ich bin sicherlich der letzte der dir dirten richtig beibringen kann


----------



## makromarkt (29. Oktober 2007)

nuja ichh babe net vor das umf zum posen zu benutzen......ich mein nur weil umf draufsteht und ich damit fahre bin ich net gleich so ein poser der sich bei youtube reinstelllt und damit angibt mit dem bike......ich finde es funzt einfach nur und die ausdstattung vom hardy 3 disc 2008 ist ja nun mal gans hübsch


----------



## klemmi (31. Oktober 2007)

Das Bike is ehrlich gesagt nich grad ein Poserbike.... es is eher das Gegenteil. Es gibt genug Leute die die Kiste fahren und DENKEN es wäre geil. Aber für das Geld gibt´s auf jeden Fall bessere Bikes (Specialized P1). Geh mal zu Rad Art die haben welche stehen. Wirklich günstig und sehr sinnvoll ausgestattet, doch wenn du was billiges haben willst was stabil ist dann isses selbstverständlich das das Bike nicht das leichteste ist. (Mein P1 wiegt ca. 16kg aber es hält)


----------



## makromarkt (31. Oktober 2007)

was haält du von der rad halle am dom?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit1972 (8. November 2007)

makromarkt schrieb:


> was haält du von der rad halle am dom?




sag mal meinst du die kaufhalle oder das radhaus----> beide gehen garnicht


----------



## makromarkt (8. November 2007)

wieso geht die radhalle nicht? (der fahrrad laden) ich finde die leutre da cool


----------



## Madt (8. November 2007)

sag mal so, wenn du etwas ueber die SPD wissen willst solltest du nicht in der CDU Fraktion fragen. ist klar das gerrit von nordrad das radhaus am dom mehr oder weniger nicht ab kann, ist ja schließlich nur menschlich . Christian ist schon netter typ und hab dort auch schon einiges machen lassen, nur zu empfehlen. er wuerd dir schicherlich auch net zum umf raten, weil er auchn bissel ahnung hat.


----------



## makromarkt (8. November 2007)

o....wusst net das der von da ist......bin ja nun ziemlich neu hier und außerdme hab ichnet ihn  direkt gefragt sondern alle hier.....


----------



## Gerrit1972 (28. November 2007)

bin nicht mehr im hohen norden, wurde in einen anderen radladen delegiert. das ganze auch nur 2 tage die woche, sonst bin ich mit dem singlespeeder als kurier in EF unterwegs. das ganze mit den radläden ist doch etwas zu verbissen. ich kenne natürlich den laden am dom nur durch die fenster, da bin ich nicht so ein schnüffler. die leute sollen ja auch nur von ihrer arbeit leben. aber ich stichle nun mal gerne. nun der christian soll aber gut radfahren können. ( kenne ihn aber nicht persönlich ) 
aber das mit der marke die ich nicht schreiben möchte hast du recht. wer zum teufel verkauft oder kauft so einen mißt. aber es gibt eben kunden die gibt´s garnicht ( sagte mein Opa immer 1902-1998 )


----------



## kona-patient (29. November 2007)

hi, wollte über weihnachten in die heimat. hab mir vorgenommen mal die dirtz am Straßenbahndepot in der Magdeburger Allee anzutesten, natürlich nur wenns wetter mitspielt. ich hoffe mal das es sich lohnt???
wär kool wenn sich ein lokal anschliest!!! 
gruß


----------



## kne (30. November 2007)

Den Weg da hin kannst du dir sparen. Das ist ganz einfach kein Dirtjump-Spot. Da ist und bleibt der einzige in der Gegend der Bunker im Steiger. Das nächste wäre dann Arnstadt oder Jena. Aber mein Dirt-Hobel dient mir zur Zeit nur noch zur Fortbewegung weil ich kein "normales" MTB mehr habe, außerdem kommt man zur Zeit sowieso nicht zum fahren.


----------



## makromarkt (3. Dezember 2007)

den bunker kannste vergessen das ist ein einziger stausee bzw nen moor......alles ist morsch....und halt kaputt.....


----------



## kona-patient (7. Dezember 2007)

dann muss ich wohl doch den downhiller einpacken!
danke trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kne (20. Dezember 2007)

makromarkt schrieb:


> bisschen offtopic die bike diskusion aber egal......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja ich kenne ein paar von den Leuten. Wo baut ihr denn gerade was?


----------



## makromarkt (20. Dezember 2007)

gans in der nähe vom bunker aber: wir sind absolute newbees....also 
1. keine landehügel
2. nur kurze line 
3. wahr ich da seit 4 wochen net mehr
4. sind die kicker alle net fertig und zum teil aus holz




fazit: lohnt sich ncith......ich poste den hier schon wenn er fertich ist


----------



## kne (20. Dezember 2007)

Ach du meinst die kleine Line direkt hinterm Waldkasino oder? Die gibt's auch schon seit Ewigkeiten, da kommt man auf dem Weg zum Bunker ja lang. Wie alt bist du eigentlich?


----------



## makromarkt (21. Dezember 2007)

nein noch viel näher....dran aber egal....das wird wohl kaum wat für dich sein.....ich bin 14


----------



## kne (21. Dezember 2007)

Naja was heißt nix für mich. Ich hab selber erst dieses Jahr angefangen und wirklich viel bin ich nicht gefahren weil ich kaum Zeit hatte. Bin ein bisschen Street und Skatepark gefahren aber wesentlich mehr nicht, außer seltenen Abstechern in den Bunker. Den Spot den du da meinst kenn ich alerdings tatsächlich noch nicht.


----------



## makromarkt (21. Dezember 2007)

nun ich sage dir wo er genau ist wenn er feritg ist also ich schätze nma anfang februar...weil das wär dumm wenn da 2 gteruppen von leuten basteln.....oder naja....hats du am 2 weihnachtsfeiertach zeit? dann könnten wir hochfahrn......???? wie alt bist du eig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kne (25. Dezember 2007)

Ne ich hab bis mitte Januar gar keine Zeit, jetzt über Weihnachten ist Familie angesagt und am 16. Januar ist meine Gesellenprüfung, da hab ich keine Zeit zum biken. Ich bin 22.


----------



## makromarkt (25. Dezember 2007)

aso..naja......jut sach bwescheid wenn de kannst....


----------



## Ensenhill (25. Januar 2008)

bock jemand ne runde zu drehn? mal die dirts abzuchecken was nun noch rockt oder nicht? hab am steiger nüscht gefunden und alleine rumfahren sucks...


----------



## EFdirtbikerin (26. Januar 2008)

Ensenhill schrieb:


> bock jemand ne runde zu drehn? mal die dirts abzuchecken was nun noch rockt oder nicht? hab am steiger nüscht gefunden und alleine rumfahren sucks...



Hi ich würde gerne mal mit dir ne runde fahren,bin zwar noch anfänger,aber naja so lerne ich wenigstens noch was dazu.


----------



## makromarkt (23. Februar 2008)

ähhhm ich vermelde mal: bunker wieder einigermasen befahrbar die ham das laub weggekehrt und die kicker neu geshaped.....


----------



## klemmi (23. Februar 2008)

Bilder???


----------



## makromarkt (26. Februar 2008)

sieht genauso aus wie immer nur ist gefegt worden und die ham halt neu geshaped und dne kicker vom double am anfang wo die hohe abfahrt ist und wo die palletten im gap liegen der ist ca 20 cm gewachsen.....


----------



## klemmi (30. September 2009)

Ist der Bunker befahrbar?


----------



## makromarkt (30. September 2009)

wenn du die riesen dirts fahren kannst dann denke ich ja..ok momentan nicht es regnet, aber vom shape her...jup


----------



## klemmi (30. September 2009)

Bist du öfter dort unterwegs? Hast du Bilder vom Bunker? War schon lange nicht mehr dort, weiß also nicht mehr wie groß die dinger dort sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## makromarkt (30. September 2009)

min 1,5 m...bin oft da, fahre die aber nicht


----------



## klemmi (1. Oktober 2009)

makromarkt schrieb:


> min 1,5 m...bin oft da, fahre die aber nicht



Was machst du dann dort??? 
Wie weit sind die dinger auseinander?


----------



## makromarkt (1. Oktober 2009)

also gap so zwischen 1 und 2m vlt nicht mehr....zwischen den sprüngen ist auch nicht viel platz....


----------



## klemmi (2. Oktober 2009)

Das hört sich doch alles machbar an... Ich denke ich werd mir das dort alles bald mal anschauen.


----------



## klemmi (7. Oktober 2009)

Sooo, heute war ich mal im Bunker und muss sagen, dass ich positiv überrascht bin. Es gibt eine sehr schöne Line die gut gepflegt aussieht. Allerdings ist es im Moment zu nass um zu fahren...
Sobald es besser ist werde ich dort sicher mal ne Runde drehen


----------



## makromarkt (8. Oktober 2009)

nim nu rall deinen müll mit und veränder nix...der letzte der meinte die dirts tunenn zu müssen hat ordenltich auf die fresse bekommen und musste es wieder auf bauen


----------



## klemmi (8. Oktober 2009)

makromarkt schrieb:


> nim nu rall deinen müll mit und veränder nix...der letzte der meinte die dirts tunenn zu müssen hat ordenltich auf die fresse bekommen und musste es wieder auf bauen



Was soll denn der dumme Spruch? 
Ich weiß schon wie ich mich zu verhalten habe...


----------



## makromarkt (8. Oktober 2009)

war nur ein hinweis weil die erbauer ich sage jetz mal energisch sind.-..war nich böse gemeint oder so.....
;-)
lg


----------



## Zoda (8. Oktober 2009)

ich weiß ja nich ob hier auch die leute sind die auf die idee kommen auf normalen trails ihre lustigen kleinen hügelchen zu baun, sowas is teilweise echt sehr bescheiden vorallem die bei der kleinen bob-bahn zur thüringenhalle, und die auf trail runter zum bachstelzenweg... ich mein müssen da hügel von nem halben meter aufgeschichtet werden? wer bitte schön will denn auf dem trail mit ka 40 klamotten über so nen hügel springen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## makromarkt (8. Oktober 2009)

ähhhhh wasmeinst du jetzt? meinst du die drops die auf den fussgänger weg enden, kurz bevor der stelle wo ehemals diese holzbrücke anfing? damit habe ich nix zu tun...und..das worüber wirreden liegt ganz siche rnicth auf deinem trial..und ne bobbahn im steiger? interressant....


----------



## Zoda (8. Oktober 2009)

ich nenn das ding bob bahn, is halt recht schmal, steilkurven... (zur thüringenhalle) eigetlich sehr lustig, nur am anfang sind so zwei wirklich kleine hügel, sieht nich schlimm aus nur mit 40 aufn hardtail, wenn man nich weiß wo die sind is das echt finster... und bei der bachstelze gibs zwei wege, die enden so ziemlich an der selben stelle vllt 3 m auseinander (dort wo die holzbrücke anfing wenn man von erfurt kommt), einer recht steil, da sind die dirter usw schon länger bei, aber dann gibts da noch einen trail der flacher ist, da war vorher nur nen kleiner hügel recht weit oben, aber jetzt sind auf dem ganzen trail welche und ich frag mich wer die fahren will...


----------



## klemmi (8. Oktober 2009)

Zoda schrieb:


> wer bitte schön will denn auf dem trail mit ka 40 klamotten über so nen hügel springen?



ICH ICH!!!
Spaß beiseite, leider benehmen sich nicht alle Radfahrer so wie es sein sollte was meist auch auf kosten derer geht, welche sich ordentlich benehmen. Schade.

@makromarkt: Kennst du die Erbauer? Ich würde gern man mit ner Gruppe mitfahren die dort fahren gehen. Allein ist es zu gefährlich da einen dort keiner findet falls etwas passiert...


----------



## makromarkt (8. Oktober 2009)

ja kenn ich..also zumindest einen teil...aber dieser teil is mein ex-bester kumpel, also zu dme hab ich kein kontakt mehr und der andere hat ein geschrottetes sprunggelenk, ist abgerutscht und inner pallete am 4ten oder 5ten sprung hängen geblieben, ergo er flog weiter nur sien fuss nicht...der fährt erstmal nicht mehr....


----------



## makromarkt (8. Oktober 2009)

Zoda schrieb:


> ich nenn das ding bob bahn, is halt recht schmal, steilkurven... (zur thüringenhalle) eigetlich sehr lustig, nur am anfang sind so zwei wirklich kleine hügel, sieht nich schlimm aus nur mit 40 aufn hardtail, wenn man nich weiß wo die sind is das echt finster... und bei der bachstelze gibs zwei wege, die enden so ziemlich an der selben stelle vllt 3 m auseinander (dort wo die holzbrücke anfing wenn man von erfurt kommt), einer recht steil, da sind die dirter usw schon länger bei, aber dann gibts da noch einen trail der flacher ist, da war vorher nur nen kleiner hügel recht weit oben, aber jetzt sind auf dem ganzen trail welche und ich frag mich wer die fahren will...



Das sind dann so kiddies mitm baumarktdirt, die meinen cc und trail und alles wäre nur für schwuchteln udn die buddeln sich da was....also ich kenne die nicht...


----------



## Jacob... (8. Oktober 2009)

Makromarkt, wer bistun? Du kennst Philipp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## makromarkt (8. Oktober 2009)

häh? ich kenn den nur als brohm aber ich erinner mich wage das der phillip heisst...ja ich kenne den...ich bin marko, hab nen graues hardy 3 mit dj2 2008 und atomlab pimp LRS....


----------



## Jacob... (8. Oktober 2009)

Jaja das passt schon..na denn..biste am WE inner Halle?


----------



## makromarkt (8. Oktober 2009)

jup...samstag auf jeden fall und sontag vlt


----------



## Jacob... (8. Oktober 2009)

Da muss ich vlt noch bisschen was arbeiten..kA ob ich da fahre aber da bin ich bestimmt 

Ich warn dich auch hier nochma..da ist es wieder höllisch voll..:-!


----------



## makromarkt (8. Oktober 2009)

aber sontags isse sdoch leerer oder?


----------



## Jacob... (8. Oktober 2009)

Lezten Sonntag wars frühs um 12 noch leer..aber zum abend hin wirds da auch voll..vorallem jezt zum ersten Ferienwochenende hin


----------



## makromarkt (8. Oktober 2009)

naja ich komme dann wahrscheinlich nochmal inner 2ten woche


----------



## hydro20 (10. Oktober 2009)

Wie siehts eigentlich im und um den Steiger mit Trails usw aus? Kenne eigentlich nur den Weg von der Fuchsfarm zum Bachstelzenweg hin


----------



## Zoda (10. Oktober 2009)

im gebiet steiger gibts nan paar schöne trails... 

achja die haufen auf dem trail zur bachstelze sind doch relativ fahrbar, hab gestern mal nen paar probiert, ging...


----------



## hydro20 (10. Oktober 2009)

Liegt doch eigentlich nur der Stamm im Weg, oder? Selbst den koennte man umfahren.
Wo sind die paar schönen trails?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoda (11. Oktober 2009)

da müssen wir mal zusammen fahren, das zu erklären is echt bescheiden...


----------



## mag13 (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich wohne noch nicht so lange in EF, wo gibts denn hier ein paar schöne Trails.
Ich weiß im Steiger, aber wo da?


----------



## Zoda (23. Oktober 2009)

biste am wochende in erfurt? dann können wir wenns wetter einigermaßen passt mal ne stunde oder zwei durch den steiger fahrn, dann kann ich dir die besten zeigen...


----------



## mag13 (23. Oktober 2009)

Nee am WE leider nicht, hab durch meine Arbeit sehr untypische Freizeit...


----------



## mag13 (23. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir denn jemand ein paar schöne Trails im Steiger beschreiben?


----------



## Zoda (24. Oktober 2009)

wann hast du denn frei?


----------



## mag13 (24. Oktober 2009)

Die nächsten 6 Tage leider garnicht. Kannst mir nen groben Tip geben, da würd ich mal bei Google Maps schauen.


----------



## Zoda (24. Oktober 2009)

oh mann... ich freu mich schon auf mein neues telefon wenn ich traks aufzeichnen kann... 2 trails nahe beieinander sind bei 50°56'14,86"N und 11°00'38.38O (nähe waldhaus).

ein weiterer is dierekt wenn man die arnstädter hohle hochkommt gegenüber. der geht bis zum hubertus beginnt bei 50°57'00,12"N und 11°02'07,18.O

es gibt noch ein paar andere, die kann ich dir zeigen... dir wird sicher auffallen das diese art des trailguiden nicht viel bringt....


----------



## _torsten_ (25. Oktober 2009)

Zoda schrieb:


> dir wird sicher auffallen das diese art des trailguiden nicht viel bringt....


Wie wahr, wie wahr. 
Aber bei diesem Wetter, insbesondere bei diesen Bodenverhältnissen, macht´s Trailsurfen eh keinen Spaß. Also wieder auf die Straße.

Ich war heute mal wieder eine Runde rund um Erfurt (GPSies.com) unterwegs. Und bei der Stollbergsiedlung hat´s mich beim Übergang vom Asphalt auf Natursteingroßpflaster erst einmal geerdet. 

Aber ich merke gerade, das gehört gar nicht hier zu diesem Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mag13 (25. Oktober 2009)

Mit was hast du denn diesen Track aufgezeichnet?


----------



## _torsten_ (25. Oktober 2009)

mag13 schrieb:


> Mit was hast du denn diesen Track aufgezeichnet?


... mit einem GARMIN etrex VISTA HCx. Warum?


----------



## chart (26. Oktober 2009)

hier ein paar bilder vom bunker  von diesem jahr...link
dieses jahr kann glaub nicht mehr gefahren werden...ist halt extrem wetterabhängig...aber wir werden aufjedenfall weiter bauen...
wäre natürlich cool wenn ein paar kids nachrücken würden...die auch den willen haben mitzubauen...und nicht nur an das fahren denken bzw. stundenlang zuschauen...
zumal die stammgruppe die von anfang an baut (ca.3-4 mann) mittlerweile alle arbeiten müssen findet man nurnoch wenig zeit zum bauen. also wer mal bock haben sollte...pm
grüße


----------



## Zoda (8. November 2009)

so, ne art von trailguiden die mehr bringt ist tracks hochzuladen und diese hier im forum zu veröffentlichen... hab damit gleich mal angefangen und festgestellt das der weg sogar bei OSM nichmal bekannt ist... also hier der link zum ersten trail, weitere werden folgen sobald ich zeit zum biken hab...

Hier zum ersten aufgenommenen Track


----------



## _torsten_ (8. November 2009)

Zoda schrieb:


> ... festgestellt das der weg sogar bei OSM nichmal bekannt ist [/URL]


Bei OSM sind viele Wege in und um Erfurt nicht bekannt. Hast schon mal darüber nachgedacht die zu ergänzen. Irgendwie geht das wohl, ich habe aber keine Ahnung wie. 

@Zoda, das was du da heute hochgeladen hast ist aber ein Trail, kein Dirt. 

@Zoda, ich hätte gedacht, dass wir uns heute sehen.


----------



## Zoda (8. November 2009)

ich weiß das das nen trail is, hier war doch jemand der trails fahrn wollte, ich werd in nächster zeit noch nen paar andere auch in jena hochladen... 

nee mit 70 km kannst du mich nich locken, dabei würde ich sterben... und ich hab auch nich wirklich klamotten in erfurt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (8. November 2009)

Zoda schrieb:


> nee mit 70 km kannst du mich nich locken, dabei würde ich sterben...


 Da kenne ich aber jemanden, der ist zum Inselsberg und zurück und solche Strecken gefahren und war Sonntag zum Mittagessen zu Hause ...


----------



## Zoda (9. November 2009)

ich kenn auch jemanden der is mal von erfurt nach neuhaus übern rennsteig zur schmücke und dann wieder zurück nach erfurt gefahren, vor 3,5 jahren war das, 196km an einem tag, war schon krass... 

lang lang isses her, vllt komm ich ja weng zum radeln das ich auch so ne tour überleben würde... bis denn dann


----------



## mag13 (9. November 2009)

Ich hoffe ich mach mich jetzt nicht zum Obst.
Was ist denn OSM? Ist das Open Street Map?
Wie findet man denn da Trails?


----------



## Zoda (9. November 2009)

da findet man keine trails´, das is ja das problem, desswegen fahr ich ja jetzt durch die gegend und nehme die trails per GPS auf und werd sie hier im tourguide online stellen... 

OSM=open street map is ne karte alla google maps nur das die von zivilpersonen kartoraphiert wird...


----------



## _torsten_ (10. November 2009)

Zoda schrieb:


> da findet man keine trails´, das is ja das problem, desswegen fahr ich ja jetzt durch die gegend und nehme die trails per GPS auf und werd sie hier im tourguide online stellen...


Ey, verrate mal nicht die schönsten Trails. 



Zoda schrieb:


> OSM=open street map is ne karte alla google maps nur das die von zivilpersonen kartoraphiert wird...


Nein, mal Spaß beiseite. In der OSM fehlen nicht nur die Trails, da fehlen auch einige Wald- und Forstwege oder auch Wege auf dem Truppenübungsplatz. Ich hatte schon mal überlegt an dieser Aktion mitzumachen. Allerdings habe ich noch niemanden gefunden, der mir da weiter helfen kann.


----------



## Zoda (10. November 2009)

ich werde ganz bestimmt keine tracks auf dem truppenübungsplatz aufnehmen, da kann ich auch gleich dem nächsten bundi da oben entgegenfahrn, das is nicht clever...


----------



## _torsten_ (10. November 2009)

Zoda schrieb:


> ich werde ganz bestimmt keine tracks auf dem truppenübungsplatz aufnehmen, da kann ich auch gleich dem nächsten bundi da oben entgegenfahrn, das is nicht clever...


Es hat ja auch keiner gesagt, dass du (oder wer anders) Tracks auf dem TÜP aufnehmen und ins Web stellen soll. Es ging doch nur um die allgemeine Tatsache, dass einiges an Pfaden und Wegen in der OSM fehlt. 

@Zoda, ich gehe aber jetzt mal davon aus, dass du auch nicht weißt wie man die OSM als Ottonormalverbraucher erweitern kann. Oder?!


----------



## mag13 (10. November 2009)

Aber der TÜP is schon echt cool zum Biken und sonntags hab ich da noch nie jemand von den Pfadfindern gesehen.


----------



## Zoda (10. November 2009)

so schwer isses net, du musst dich nur dort anmelden und dann den track hochladen, den kannst du dann mit wegpunkten abstecken und online stellen, das problem is du musst nen track hochladen, und die speichern denjenigen der das hochgeladen hat, ich werd die wege aufm TÜP auf jeden fall nich da eintragen... ich fahr auserdem nimmer da drüber, aber das erzähl ich dir mal wenn wir uns treffen...

Edit: neee du kannst auch annonym tracks spenden, ich weiß nur nicht wie annonym das wirklich ist, ich werds nich machen...


----------



## _torsten_ (11. November 2009)

Zoda schrieb:


> ... ich werd in nächster zeit noch nen paar andere auch in jena hochladen ...


Ich hab da auch mal einen:

[tourguide]704[/tourguide]​


Zoda schrieb:


> ... und festgestellt das der weg sogar bei OSM nichmal bekannt ist ...


Auch der ist in der OSM-Karte (noch) nicht aufgeführt. Werde ich wohl nachholen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoda (11. November 2009)

hat sich geklärt... na da muss ich mich ja beeilen das ich noch nen bissel was eintragen kann...


----------



## Madt (11. November 2009)

Grüß euch,
bin auch mal wieder on hier im Forum. Mal sehn ob wir uns bald mal wieder auf ner Tour sehen!?

Bis bald


----------



## Zoda (11. November 2009)

also ich werd am samstag fahrn, um 12 gehts los richtung riechheimer und noch weng weiter, ich will nen paar trails aufnehmen , du kannst dich gerne anschließen momentan sind wir zwei leute...


----------



## Zoda (13. November 2009)

ahh nochmal genauere infos dazu, um 11 an der thüringenhalle starten wir, so 50 km rund 800 hm, mal schaun ob ich das überleb....


----------



## Sledge (13. November 2009)

Hab heut im Steiger zwischen 13:30 und 14:30 Uhr zwei Fully-Fahrer am Stern in der Nähe vom Waldcasino gesehen. War vielleicht einer der Ortskundigen aus'm Thread dabei?


----------



## _torsten_ (13. November 2009)

Zoda schrieb:


> ... so 50 km rund 800 hm, mal schaun ob ich das überleb....


Na nun übertreib mal nicht! 



Sledge schrieb:


> Hab heut im Steiger zwischen 13:30 und 14:30 Uhr zwei Fully-Fahrer am Stern in der Nähe vom Waldcasino gesehen. War vielleicht einer der Ortskundigen aus'm Thread dabei?


Ich war´s leider nicht - kämpfe zur Zeit mit Viren, Bakterien und anderen kleinen Lebewesen.


----------



## Zoda (14. November 2009)

naja es waren 52 km und 870 hm, und ich bin total tot... war aber geil, nen haufen schlamm... ich hab meinem rad dannach erstmal ne kercher dusche gegönnt, war auch zwingend notwendig...

edit
ich hab grade 5 trails auf dem weg zum richheimer eingetragen, also wer lust hat kann mal im Tour und Spotguide nachschaun


----------



## patrick1991 (19. November 2009)

Hi ich fahre fully im steiger am waldkasino war ich ein parr mal, nun fahre ich immer underhalb der Fuchs farm da habe ich mit jemanden sowas wie ne Dh strecke gebaut ganz cool eigentlich.

Wo ich heute da war kamm uns einer mit sein fully engegen wo wir gerade die sprünge aufgefüllt haben, und der hat sich leider dan hingepackt unten, und sich die hand geprochen schon der 2 auf der strecke mit ein bruch.


----------



## Zoda (19. November 2009)

mhhh, ihr wart das, die die hügel da hingesetzt haben? wenn  ihr schonmal dabei  seit könntet ihr die dinger gleich mal richtig markieren (mit irgendwelcher rosa farbe) weil man die stellenweise nicht sieht, was ziehmlich ******* ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (19. November 2009)

patrick1991 schrieb:


> ... nun fahre ich immer underhalb der Fuchs farm da habe ich mit jemanden sowas wie ne Dh strecke gebaut ganz cool eigentlich.
> 
> Wo ich heute da war kamm uns einer mit sein fully engegen wo wir gerade die sprünge aufgefüllt haben, und der hat sich leider dan hingepackt unten, und sich die hand geprochen schon der 2 auf der strecke mit ein bruch.



Ey Jungs, ich will hier nicht klugsch$$$en, aber bevor ihr irgendwo im Steiger etwas baut schaut mal hier hinein: 


cappulino schrieb:


> ... bitte mal hier vorbeischauen http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=141
> 
> und auch mal dieses Dokument lesen http://www.dimb.de/services/idl-do.php?f=1&d=lf&k=
> 
> dann klappts auch mit der Bauabnahme!


Ihr könnt sicherlich auch den cappulino direkt mal dazu befragen. 

*Wichtig ist doch, dass bei und durch »wilde Bauereien« niemand zu Schaden kommt, weder Radfahrer noch Wanderer oder Spaziergänger! Außerdem dürfen solche ungenehmigten »Spielwiesen« keine Verbote für uns Mountainbiker, egal mit welchem Rad wir unterwegs sind, zur Folge haben. *

Im Harz werden immer mehr Wege für Biker geperrt. Und das wollen wir hier doch nicht ...


----------



## patrick1991 (20. November 2009)

Wir haben ja letzte woche erst 3stunden Laub weg gemacht halt das es nicht mehr so rutschig ist und makier farbe war mal drauf die ist aber leider sehr weg gespüllt mit der zeit.

Und meistens sind da nur leute die jogen und die wissen bescheid aber obacht muß man geben wenn man da fahren will.

zurzeit sind wir ja dabei die sprünge aufzufüllen und zu reparieren.
Und die wurzel wo der Rad fahrer weg gerutscht ist haben wir auch entfernt.

Aber würde mich sehr freuen wenn mal jemand zum fahren vorbei kommt oder vieleicht mal mit anpackt.


----------



## mag13 (20. November 2009)

Ich fahr auch öfter durch den Steiger, bin aber kein Freund davon wenn da irgendwelche unmarkierten Erdhaufen entstehen. Wenn markiert ist und man sich drauf einstellen kann find ich es cool.
Wo ist denn die Strecke genau? Kannst sie mal auf der Karte markieren?


----------



## Zoda (20. November 2009)

ich weiß welchen weg du meinst, ich werd ihn gleich mal in spotguide eintragen, augenommen hab ich ihn schon letztes wochenende, ich wär an deiner stelle GANZ vorsichtig damit zu sagen wo du ne wurzel entfernt hast, der windige förster liest hier vllt mit und macht dir die hölle heiß, veränderungen an den bäumen ist sachbeschädigung und kann auch so geahndet werden, und glaubt nich das der förster nich noch den ein oder anderen zivildinstleistenden hat den er da hinstellen kann und der wartet bis ihr mit der schaufel kommt...wegen der wurzel: wer zu doof zum fahren is und nich weiß das ne wurzel rutschig ist ist selber schuld...


----------



## William Foster (20. November 2009)

Ja Leute, aufpassen, was Ihr hier so alles veröffentlicht. Denunziation ist anscheinend wieder in Mode gekommen...


----------



## patrick1991 (21. November 2009)

Jo ok ich werde schon aufpassen, den bis jetzt hat der förster nie was gesagt wenn er mal vorbei kam. Den wir passen schon auf das alle wanderer etc vorbei kommen und auch nix beschädigt wird.

Aber an den Tag war es sehr rutschig und das er ausgerutscht ist war echt Pech und ich will eigentlich verhindern das sich irgenjemand was bricht.

Den ich schreibe hier in erster Linie das halt auch mal andere leute zum fahren hoch kommen, aber bitte wenns geht nich irgenwelche großkotztigen die nur ärger machen wollen, den sowas habe ich bei den stadwerken also den bahndepot schon erlebt auf der strecke das da mansche nur auf streit aus sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cappulino (21. November 2009)

Guten Morgen und Hallo zusammen,

ich bin morgen in der Gegend und wollte mal fix am Bunker vorbeischauen, einfach mal um zu sehen wo es ist, was es dort alles gibt ... vielleicht sieht man ja den einen oder anderen? 

Man hört einige Spatzen von den Dächern pfeifen, dass es Ideen gibt den Bunker und ggf. Nebenanlagen öffentlich zugänglich zu machen? Gibts hier im Thread/Forum Rider die dies vor haben?  Dann können sie auf unsere Unterstützung bauen. _torsten_ zitierte bereits meinen Hinweis aus einem anderen Beitrag ... vieles ist machbar, nicht von heute auf morgen aber dafür legal und so, dass man noch lange Freude daran haben kann! 

Den Legalize Freeride-Leitfaden möchte/kann ich einem Team aus Bikern, in gebundender Ausführung zur Verfügung stellen, welches sich um den Spot kümmern möchte und sozusagen die Macher in dieser Sache sind. 

Open Trails & ride on!


----------



## Zoda (21. November 2009)

ich werd heut sicher mal kurz dort vorbeifahrn, morgen sicher auch, mal schaun vllt trifft man da ja jemand... das hier ist der Trail über den gesprochen wird, falls ihn jemand sucht...


----------



## patrick1991 (21. November 2009)

hi ich bin etwa ab 13uhr da also dan auch bis es dunkel wird.
Komme aber mit einen fahrad von ein kumpel da meins gerade defekt ist.


----------



## Zoda (21. November 2009)

na mal schaun, ich werd sicher so um 14 uhr spätestens zeit dazu finden ne runde zu rollen...


----------



## patrick1991 (21. November 2009)

ja ich freu mich schon, den wird gerne mal wissen was andere von der bahn halten, ich schaue mal das ich heute fotos mache für das forum.


----------



## cappulino (21. November 2009)

Gleichmal das PS vornweg: mit Profilbildern erkennt man euch wieder  und wenns ein Bild vom Fury ist ...

Patrick egal ob Bunker oder Fuchs-Farm (?) es gibt immer ein paar Jungs und Mädels die stetig buddeln und shapen und andere, die ab und zu mal ne Runde rollen. Die erstgenannten sind die, die ich anspreche ... wenn es ne Truppe gibt, die sich um die Spots kümmert wären sie "das Team aus Bikeren"

Die "gebundene Ausgabe" war im Sinne von Papier gedacht ... den Leitfaden gibts bisher hier als Download: http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=141 
auf der Seite ganz unten! 

MfG Michael


----------



## patrick1991 (21. November 2009)

Es war heute so geil also es waren mal echt super viele leute zum fahren da. Und bis jetzt gab es auch viel gutes feedback.
würde mich freuen wenn morgen wieder so toll wird.


----------



## cappulino (21. November 2009)

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich die Zahl der ernsthaft Verletzten nicht weiter steigert!!!  Mountainbiken in jeglicher Form ist ein gefährlicher Sport, den man mit ein paar Vorkehrungen und Absicherungen doch relativ unversehrt ausüben kann - ja auch fallen will gelernt sein. Wenn ich hier von Knochenbrüchen lesen muss, vergeht mir echt ganz schnell die Lust aufs Biken.  Der eine oder andere spontane Einzeltäter würde dann wohl auch eher zum Wiederholungstäter oder sogar Mitstreiter anstatt sich den Rest des Jahres mit Gips rumzuschlagen  und auf Fahrtechniktraining und Grundlagentraining zu verzichten ... 

Diese Jungs haben es vor gemacht http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432998 

Viel Spaß morgen!


----------



## Zoda (21. November 2009)

naja fakt ist nunmal das ich nich auf nem leicht schlammigen untergrund heizen kann wie auf nem trockenen und das ne nasse wurzel rutschig ist sollte auch allen bekannt sein... eine der besten sicherheitsvorkehrungen ist die grenzen nicht zu überschreiten und ab und an mal die bremse zu betätigen, was besonders bei den letzten metern der abfahrt deutlich anzuraten ist wenn man sie nicht ganz genau kennt... nen helm wär auch ganz praktisch *zu patrick1991 schiel*...

war heut auch dort, ist an sich sehr geil, die erschaffer sind sehr freundlich und auch aufgeschlossen zu verbesserungsvorschlägen (z.B. zu breite sprunghügel die den XC fahrer ins krankenhaus bringen weil ers einfach nur nicht springen kann und die dinger auch nicht umfahren kann)...

vllt komm ich morgen nochmal kurz vorbei, mal schaun wos mich hintreibt...


----------



## patrick1991 (22. November 2009)

Hi, also ich würde gerne bei unserer strecke die alten northe shore bretter die neben der strecke noch halb da sind wieder aufbauen, ich bräuchte aber in der hinsicht noch welche die vieleicht mit bauen und helfen würden sprich erst mal muß das laub weg und dan alles wieder aufbauen was da mal war vohr vielen jahren.


wenn jeman helfen möchte und seine ideen mit reinbringen will soll er sich bitte melden würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoda (22. November 2009)

wo ist denn eure alte strecke?


----------



## patrick1991 (22. November 2009)

Neben unserer strecke sind oben im steiger die north shore bretter sind ser verrodet und kapput stehen da schon viele jahre so rum, wenn du bei unserer strecke ziemlich weit runter fährst unten nach den letzten kicket und rechts den hang hoch schaust siehst du die über rester der bretter, die ich gerne wieder aufbauen würde den das wäre dan mal etwas recht anspruch volles was man fahren kann.


----------



## Zoda (22. November 2009)

naja, nen northshore im winter aufbaun is ganzschön stressig denk ich, und fahrn kann man den dann auch erstmal ne weile nicht... bevor du das machst solltest du mit dem förster quasseln, sonst macht der das alles gleich wieder zu erde...


----------



## patrick1991 (23. November 2009)

ja ich werde ihn mal fragen, und sicher auch erst in frühling beginnen.


----------



## patrick1991 (2. Dezember 2009)

So leute im steiger auf unserer schönen strecke gab es am sonntag nachmitag einen schweren fahrad unfall so stand es in der zeitung.
Also ein rad fahrer mit ein normal cross caunty ist mit seiner freundin auf der strecke runter gefahren und meinte er muß den groß sprung springen, dabei baut dieser einen unfall um 16,30uhr und hatte ein schädel hirn trauma, leider konnten die rettungskräfte ihn erst um 18,30uhr bergen.


also ich brauche vieleicht eure hielfe es wurde drüber gerettet das die strecke vieleicht nierder geriessen würd was sehr schade wer.

ich bin der meinung das kleine warn schilder aufgestellt werden müßen das die joger und rad fahrer bescheid wißen, und natürlich sollte man mit einen recht normalen fahrad sowas nicht springen.


----------



## Sledge (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub das mit den Schildern kannst du vergessen.
Sowas ist für eine illegale Strecke der Supergau und dadurch, dass keine öffentliche Stelle involviert war bzw. wegen Unfallgefahr wohl niemals durch gegangen wäre, kann ich Dir nur dringenst raten alle baulichen Aktivitäten zu unterlassen!

Die Strecke dürfte wohl platt gewalzt werden und wenn du Pech hast, kommen auf Dich als eventuellen Erbauer noch Konsequenzen hinzu.

Hier die Meldung Klick


----------



## Zoda (2. Dezember 2009)

mhh, war klar das das passieren würde, tut mir leid für den guten mann...wieder mal einer der bewiesen hat das nen helm beim radfahrn notwendig ist...

seit ihr sicher das er da absichtlich drüber gefahren ist? ich glaubs kaum...


----------



## patrick1991 (2. Dezember 2009)

er hatte ein helm auf, und er ist bewußt gesprungen.


----------



## William Foster (2. Dezember 2009)

Sledge schrieb:


> Hier die Meldung Klick



Wie hast Du den Link gefunden? Habe auch schon gesucht, aber die Schlagzeile anscheinend übersehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (2. Dezember 2009)

Zoda schrieb:


> ... war klar das das passieren würde ...


Ich muss ich Zoda da Recht geben. Ich habe euch weiter oben versucht zu erklären, dass ihr dort nicht einfach so bauen könnt. Und als ich am Montag von diesem Unfall gehört habe, war mir eigentlich klar wo und warum dieser Unfall passiert ist. 



patrick1991 schrieb:


> er hatte ein helm auf, und er ist bewußt gesprungen.


@Patrick, du solltest mit solchen Äußerungen sehr vorsichtig sein! Oder warst du dabei? Nur weil jemand einen Helm auf dem Kopf hat, springt er nicht über irgendwelche kleinen oder großen Hügel mitten auf dem Weg. 


Ich habe mir am Sonntag die Strecke angesehen. Ich finde eure Spunghügel nach wie vor an dieser Stelle mehr als gefährlich und unpassend. Noch dazu wo dieser Weg durch seine sehr ebene und feste Oberfläche zum schnelleren Fahren einlädt. Und wenn´s gegen Nachmittag langsam dämmert sind diese erst spät zu sehen.

Ich denke, ihr solltet mal ganz schnell alles wieder in den Urspungszustand zurückbauen. Ansonsten befürchte ich schwerwiegende Folgen für uns Mountainbiker. Und man kann hoffen, dass es aufgrund des Unfalls nicht schon zu spät ist ...


----------



## Sledge (2. Dezember 2009)

patrick1991 schrieb:


> ... er ist bewußt gesprungen.




Woher weisst du das? Zudem ist es unabhängig davon, dass ein illegales Bauwerk errichtet wurde, ich nehme an du hattest keine Genehmigung seitens der Stadt dafür. 

Und ein Helm ist doch völlig irrelevant für die Verantwortung!


----------



## Sledge (2. Dezember 2009)

William Foster schrieb:


> Wie hast Du den Link gefunden? Habe auch schon gesucht, aber die Schlagzeile anscheinend übersehen.



Über Google, die Komination aus Datum und Stichwörtern brachte den Erfolg.


----------



## Zoda (2. Dezember 2009)

hey torsten, gut das du hier bist, ich dachte schon das du das vllt gewesen wärst, in deinem jugendlichen leichtsinn... die strecke ist halt so manipuliert weng gefährlich wenn man bissel kopflos losfährt ohne die strecke zu kennen...


----------



## _torsten_ (3. Dezember 2009)

Zoda schrieb:


> hey torsten, gut das du hier bist, ich dachte schon das du das vllt gewesen wärst, in deinem jugendlichen leichtsinn...


Was willst du denn damit sagen?!


----------



## Zoda (5. Dezember 2009)

na über so hügel springen mit deinem schönen rocky... 

die hügelchen haben im übrigen schon nen bissel gelitten, da hat irgendwer schon seinen frust dran abgelassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrick1991 (5. Dezember 2009)

lol


----------



## Zoda (5. Dezember 2009)

ob das so lol is, wenn du da runterhackst und da liegen auf einmal mitten im hügel irgendwelche steine...


----------



## _torsten_ (5. Dezember 2009)

Zoda schrieb:


> die hügelchen haben im übrigen schon nen bissel gelitten, da hat irgendwer schon seinen frust dran abgelassen...


Na ich war´s nicht. Ich bin zwar heute Nachmittag dort herumgefahren um ein paar "neue" Wege zu erkunden, aber die Hügel werde ich meiden.  Dort im westlichen Steigerbereich ist mir oberhalb des Hopfengrundes ein Biker ohne Helm entgegengekommen. Er war scheinbar im "Bunker" - jedenfalls kam er aus der Richtung. Manche lernen es eben nie.


----------



## patrick1991 (5. Dezember 2009)

ganz erhlich ich fahre auch ohne helm zur zeit, aber der zoda hat schon gemekert wo er in steiger war genauso wie vater und freunde. ich fahr eh gerade nicht aber kaufe mir erst mal ein helm ist besser.

also wenn ich das immer sehe oder höhre von den unfällen in steiger sage ich auch helm ist besser.


----------



## Madt (8. Dezember 2009)

Dann mal gute Besserung. Ich meide solche Sprünge ja prinzipiell, auch wenn mein Rad das vielleicht mitmachen würde.

(Deutsche Sprache, schwere Sprache.

Das ist schon ganzschön traurig wie Patrick hier schreibt. Habt ihr kein Deutsch in der Schule gehabt?)


----------



## may (19. Januar 2010)

hey leute...
über welche nothshores redet ihr?! 
der Bunker nothshore oder die nothshores weiter westlich?
die westlich vom bunker liegen sollte man wirklich wieder aufbauen. machen verdammt spass nur langsam werden sie echt wackelig -.-


----------



## mag13 (19. Januar 2010)

Westlich vom Bunker? Die kenn ich noch garnicht...


----------



## _torsten_ (19. Januar 2010)

Madt schrieb:


> (Deutsche Sprache, schwere Sprache.
> 
> Das ist schon ganzschön traurig wie Patrick hier schreibt. Habt ihr kein Deutsch in der Schule gehabt?)


@Madt, du scheinst Patrick "vertrieben" zu haben, er ist auffallend still.  Aber du hast schon Recht, es tut den Augen schon manchmal ganz schön weh beim Lesen. 



@may und mag13, lasst die Strecken westlich vom Bunker in Ruhe. Da sind schon genug Unfälle geschehen und es muss nicht noch mehr passieren.


----------



## mag13 (19. Januar 2010)

Danke für deine Sorge, aber ich denke ich bin vorsichtig genug um einzuschätzen ob ich eine Strecke fahre oder nicht.


----------



## may (19. Januar 2010)

naja ich mein die northshores wo man von oben kommt, über sonem baumstamm hüpft, dann muss man stark abbremsen um auf der linken seite nen kleinen drop zu nehmen. geht da ziemlich steil runter und nach wenigen metern wieder steil bergauf wo noch ein northshore drop steht.

wieso sollte man die norhshores in ruhe lassen? ich glaub schon das mein fahrerisches können für die trails ausreicht. ja ich weiß. klingt überheblich.
will auch net sagen das mir nie was passieren wird aber das ist nun mal in dem sport so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (20. Januar 2010)

Ey Jungs, es geht weder um euer fahrerisches Können (was ich nicht bezweifle) noch um meine Sorge um euch. Wenn ihr diesen Beitrag von oben nach unten lest, dann wisst ihr, dass es um Wanderer, Jogger und andere Radfahrer geht. Denn bei diesen gab´s die Unfälle. Außerdem gab´s die Diskussion um eine Genehmigung bzw. eine Nichtgenehmigung und deren Folgen für uns alle als Biker.


----------



## Madt (20. Januar 2010)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> @Madt, du scheinst Patrick "vertrieben" zu haben, er ist auffallend still.  Aber du hast schon Recht, es tut den Augen schon manchmal ganz schön weh beim Lesen.



Na wenigstens ist es nicht nur mir so störend augefallen


----------



## may (20. Januar 2010)

ja. natürlich ist das ******* wenn andere leute sich verletzten.
nur ich finde auch das alle sprünge im steiger unübersehbar sind und wenn was passiert is das einfach nur unachtsamkeit.


----------



## _torsten_ (20. Januar 2010)

may schrieb:


> nur ich finde auch das alle sprünge im steiger unübersehbar sind und wenn was passiert is das einfach nur unachtsamkeit.


Macht nur weiter, provoziert die Konflikte mit Wanderern, Spaziergängern und den Waldarbeitern. Wir wären nicht die erste Gegend wo man das Biken im Wald verbietet. 
Dabei gibt´s im Steiger so schöne abgelegene Strecken für DH, FR & Co. wo´s keinen stört. Allerdings sollte man auch da den Natrurschutz vorher abklären.


----------



## cappulino (20. Januar 2010)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Macht nur weiter, provoziert die Konflikte mit Wanderern, Spaziergängern und den Waldarbeitern. Wir wären nicht die erste Gegend wo man das Biken im Wald verbietet.
> Dabei gibt´s im Steiger so schöne abgelegene Strecken für DH, FR & Co. wo´s keinen stört. Allerdings sollte man auch da den Naturschutz vorher abklären.



 Dem kann ich uneingeschränkt zustimmen!


----------



## may (20. Januar 2010)

Wo provozieren wir denn?
ich hab bei den Northshores noch nie einen wanderer gesehen. selbst nicht an einem warmen frühlingstag als ich mich mehrere stunden dort aufgehalten hab.
und wenn ich einen wanderer sehen sollte brems ich immer auf eine angemessene geschwindigkeit ab.


----------



## Ensiferum (20. Januar 2010)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Dabei gibt´s im Steiger so schöne abgelegene Strecken für DH, FR & Co. wo´s keinen stört.



moment mal... dh-strecken im steiger? das erklär mir aber bitte mal.
ich kenn nur eine und die ist mit sicherheit nicht abgelegen.


----------



## may (20. Januar 2010)

ich hab es mal angedeutet:
Grün = Bunker (Dirts)
Blau = Northshores
Rot = DH strecke obwohl man es nicht wirklich DH nennenkann


----------



## cappulino (21. Januar 2010)

Ein Hinweis in dieser Sache ...

Gesetz zur Erhaltung, zum Schutz und zur Bewirtschaftung des Waldes und zur Förderung der Forstwirtschaft (Thüringer Waldgesetz - ThürWaldG - Neubekanntmachung vom 18.9.2008; http://www.thueringen.de/imperia/md/content/folder/gesetze/2008_09_18_thuerwaldg.pdf 

[...]

§ 6
Betreten des Waldes, sportliche Betätigung in Wäldern

(1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zwecke der naturverträglichen Erholung ist jedem gestattet. Das Betreten und Befahren des Waldes geschieht auf eigene Gefahr, besondere Sorgfalts- und Verkehrssicherungspflichten des Waldbesitzers werden durch das Betretungsrecht des Waldes nicht begründet. Dies gilt auch für gekennzeichnete Wege und Pfade.

(2) * Jeder Waldbesucher hat sich so zu verhalten, dass der Wald nicht beschädigt oder verunreinigt, seine Bewirtschaftung sowie die Lebensgemeinschaft nicht gestört und die Erholung anderer nicht beeinträchtigt wird. * [...]


Rücksicht ist auch, wenn man sich eingesteht "Ja ich kann doch ... aber: ich weiß auch, das andere das nicht können und sich deshalb möglicherweise verletzen." und deshalb versucht zu vermeiden Gefahren herbeizuführen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## William Foster (22. Januar 2010)

Schade, dass es keinen Smiley mit erhobenem Zeigefinger gibt...


----------



## mag13 (22. Januar 2010)

Dann wäre es auch Rücksicht wenn ich durch den Wald flitze und an jeden niedrigen Ast ein Warnschild anbringe damit sich niemand stoßt....
Sicherlich sollten auf viel befahrenen Wegen nicht einfach irgendwelche Hügel gebaut werden, aber wenn weit ab von Wegen von ein paar Leuten eine Strecke gebastelt wird, dann ist in allererster Linie der einzelne Biker dafür verantwortlich zu entscheiden ob sein Können dafür ausreicht oder nicht und damit die Strecke zu nutzen oder eben nicht.
Ich bin auch nicht der Mega Könner aber ich schau mir sowas vorher trotzdem an und entscheide dann, sonst kann ich gleich den Wald meiden.


----------



## reispamps (22. Januar 2010)

cappulino schrieb:


> ... und deshalb versucht zu vermeiden
> Gefahren herbeizuführen.





mag13 schrieb:


> Dann wäre es auch Rücksicht wenn ich durch
> den Wald flitze und an jeden niedrigen Ast ein Warnschild anbringe damit
> sich niemand stoßt....



Wenn du auf irgendeine Art und Weise dafür sorgst, dass die Äste so 
niedrig sind, würde ich darum bitten. 



may schrieb:


> nur ich finde auch das alle sprünge im steiger
> unübersehbar sind und wenn was passiert is das einfach nur
> unachtsamkeit.





mag13 schrieb:


> ... Ich bin auch nicht der Mega Könner aber ich
> schau mir sowas vorher trotzdem an und entscheide dann, sonst kann
> ich gleich den Wald meiden.



Leider kann man nicht unbedingt immer von sich ausgehen und auf 
andere schliessen. Ist ja nicht jeder so vernünftig auf dem Trail wie wir 
alle 
Natürlich, auch wenn das jetzt alles eingezäunt wäre und tausend 
Warnschilder dort stehen, wird es irgendeinen Deppen geben, der dort 
Nachts einsteigt und ohne Licht Rad fährt.


----------



## patrick1991 (24. Januar 2010)

Also ich fahre ja recht viel bei der strecke unter der fuchs farm und eigentlich laufen da so gut wie nur joger lang, und die wissen eigentlich bescheid das da mal öfters rad fahrrer sind.

und nochmal zu den north shore, also ich würde sie gerne in frühjahr wieder aufbauen also brauche aber da hilfe den es gibt echt viel zu tuhen, man kann nich einfach drauf losbauen erst mal muß das laub etwas weg und die stöcker und alten stämme etc...


----------



## may (24. Januar 2010)

Also beim Northshore aufbauen wären ich und 3 weitere Kumpels dabei!

wer bist du eig. patrick1991 und was fürn bike fährst du?


----------



## cappulino (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo Jungs!

Schonmal gelesen? http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=39 ?

Leitfaden gibts ganz unten auf der Seite (sind ein paar MB), ist echt eine gute Informationsquelle, wenn man die ganze Sache ernsthaft und langfristig betreiben will  vielleicht können wir ja bei euch auch mal eine Runde üben!?  Der Leitfaden wird grad überarbeitet, sobald ich diesen in Papierform habe, kann ich diesen zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrick1991 (24. Januar 2010)

ja ich fahre ein giant faith3 also freeride hm´, bin ziemlich oft im steiger habe das unter der fuchsfarm mit ein kumpel gebaut genau wie die arbeiten die anfallen machen wir auch da.

lass da ma ein termin machen wegen treffen das man bauen kann, oder erst mal so fahren gehn um sich etwas kennen zu lernen.


----------



## patrick1991 (24. Januar 2010)

he cappulino der link das ist echt sehr interessant, also wenn man sowas in erfurt oder steiger durchsetzt wäre cool. und das risiko wegen unfällen mit jogern und wanderern wäre weg.


----------



## may (24. Januar 2010)

ahhh ich kann mir denken wer du bist^^
hast du icq? wenn ja schick mal deine nummer per private nachricht


----------



## may (7. April 2010)

wieso schreibt hier niemand mehr was?
weiß jemand wer die northshores oberhalb der fuchsfarm strecke baut? ich würd es nicht übertreiben. gibt bestimmt bald ärger von der försterin.


----------



## cappulino (7. April 2010)

Fahr doch mal hin und nagel einen Zettel dran auf dem dein Hinweis steht! ;-) Hier wird sich bestimmt niemand dazu outen ...


----------



## Zoda (8. April 2010)

zumindest wär das nich so richtig schlau das zu tun...


----------



## mag13 (11. April 2010)

Wow, mittlerweile kenne ich 3 Baustellen im Steiger wo "Spielplätze" gebaut werden. Das wird der Förster auf Dauer nicht gut finden.... Tut euch lieber zusammen und baut an einer Strecke.
Außerdem sind die Teilweise sehr anspruchsvoll, so dass sich der ungeübte Biker derbe langmachen kann, bringt da wenigstens mal ein wenig Flatterband als Warnung an.


----------



## chart (11. April 2010)

naja...dann muss sich "der ungeübte Biker" einfach mal die strecke anschauen bevor er sie runterknallt...flatterband ist keine option...dann kann ich gleich wegweiser zu den strecken aufstellen...und dann kommt mir mal ein jogger oder spaziergänger entgegen...garnicht gut.


----------



## cappulino (11. April 2010)

Tach auch, 

nochmal ein Beitrag meinerseits zur Erinnerung, weil der Verlauf des Threads schon jetzt zeigt, dass sich die Vorfälle vom Vorjahr wiederholen werden. Der Radfahrer, welcher sich im Wald bewegt tut dies im allgemeinen zur Erholung und rechnet nicht damit, dass er sich auf einem Gelände befindet, welches mit einer Sportstätte vergleichbar ist. Wer Gefahrenstellen herbeiführt, zB durch Veränderungen von bestehenden Wegen und Errichtung muss sich auch darüber im Klaren sein, dass dies für andere Konsequenzen haben kann ... siehe schlechte Beispiele der letzten 30 Beiträge.  

Biker setzt euch doch alle mal an einen Tisch, macht ein Konzept für ein legales Trainingsgelände (Abgrenzung zum Wald, Kennzeichnung, Ausstattung, Pflege) und geht aktiv auf den Eigentümer (Privat, Stadt?) zu. Die Schaffung eines öffentlichen Spots wäre doch eine Einrichtung - an der ganze Generationen von Bikern Freude haben können. Momentan sehe ich eher, dass widerkehrend die angeforderten Rettungskräfte aufgrund von Unfällen schlussendlich nur ein Grund für eine Sperrung des Waldes werden...

Eine Option wäre doch auch, bestehende MTB-Vereine in dieses Thema einzubinden, damit nicht jeder seinen eigenen Verein aufmachen muss. Dadurch kann auch eine starke Gemeinschaft entstehen, die gegenüber der Öffentlichkeit die eigenen Interessen nicht nur als "geduldete Randgruppe" vertreten können. Wenn Interesse an einer Legalisierung besteht, stehen wir als DIMB gern beratend zur Verfügung ... 

[...] Das Ziel der DIMB ist die Einrichtung einer ausreichenden Zahl legaler Strecken, auf denen Freerider, Downhiller und Dirtbiker dem faszinierenden Sport nachgehen können. Ziel ist auch, damit die Spirale aus Errichtung nicht genehmigter Spots, deren Abriss und Wiederaufbau an anderer Stelle zu durchbrechen. Das schont die Natur, den Steuersäckel und die Nerven auf allen Seiten.

Legale Angebote machen Sinn, denn alle haben was davon:
-          Sportler erhalten dringend benötigte legale Trainingsmöglichkeiten
-          Kanalisierung des Bauens und Fahrens entlastet die Natur
-          Konfliktpotenzial mit anderen Wald- und Bergbesuchern wird reduziert
-          Jugendliche finden beim Bauen und Biken eine sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung
-          Touristisches Angebot stärkt Gastronomie und regionale Wirtschaft
-          Haftungsrechtliche Probleme werden gelöst
-          Wettkampfstätte steigert Attraktivität der Gemeinde und Region

Aber: Legalisierungsverfahren können kompliziert sein. Deswegen haben wir den Legalize Freeride Leitfaden und das Legalize-Beraterteam eingerichtet, die Legalisierungswillige sogar vor Ort unterstützen, wenn es notwendig ist.

In 2009 bietet die DIMB ausgesuchten Spots eine besondere Förderung mit intensiver Betreuung an. Top-Hersteller und Online-Versender www.bike-mailorder.de übernehmen dabei eine Art Streckenpatenschaft. Und zur Belohnung für die ganze Arbeit, wird noch ein fettes Event aufgezogen, bei dem die besten Fahrtechniklehrer auf den tollsten Bikes der Streckenpaten die coolsten Tricks zeigen. Welche Hersteller und Rider die Events unterstützen und wie man an die Förderung kommt, erfahrt Ihr hier. [...]

http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=141 

Sobald der Legalize Leitfaden überarbeitet wurde, kann ich diesen auch als Handreichung zur Verfügung stellen, die Onlineversion in der o.g. Adresse ist leider nicht zum ausdrucken geeignet.

Open Trails & Legalize Freeride! 

Michael


----------



## mag13 (11. April 2010)

Klar ist man in erster Linie selbst für seine Sicherheit verantwortlich, aber ich glaube hier in diesem Threat wurde letztes Jahr schonmal von einem schweren Sturz berichtet und wenn jemand nach solch einem Sturz eine Anzeige erstellt gegen Unbekannt wegen fahrlässiger Körperverletzung dann wird die letzte Stunde eurer Strecke geschlagen haben, denn dann baut sie der Forst ab und passt noch mehr auf. Und ich würde es Schade um eure Mühen finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## may (15. April 2010)

Ich finde die Sprünge sind gut zu sehen. Man kann also nicht "ausversehen" über die Sprünge hüpfen. Wenn also jemand drüber fährt, und stürzt dann ist das pure Fehleinschätzung des Fahrkönnens. Ich habe mal mit einem XC Biker geredet und er findet auch das man mit solchen Bikes nicht solche Sprünge fahren sollte. Außerdem sind die Sprünge echt winzig im Gegensatz zu anderen Inoffiziellen Strecken in Thüringen. Ich versteh da einfach nicht wie sich manche Menschen sich da so aufregen können.

Zu dem Offiziellen Teil: Wir haben schon ( nicht im Bezug auf die DH strecke ) mit der Försterin geredet. Sie meinte: " Macht euer Ding solange ihr es nicht übertreibt und die Natur nicht Zerstört" Der Meinung bin ich auch. Denn wenn Pflanzen zerstört werden (vlt sogar mit Absicht) ist das nicht mehr Sinn der Sache.
An einem MTB Verein haben wir uns auch schon gewendet nur dort haben wir nie eine Antwort erhalten. Die Stadt interessiert sich auch nicht für uns MTBler. Als wir uns umhörten wer für die Dirts bei den Stadtwerken zuständig ist wurden wir zu verschiedenen Ämtern geschickt ohne eine Antwort zu erhalten. Eine letzte Chance wär wirklich die DIMB, obwohl ich nicht wirklich Glaube das die sich für solche kleinen Strecken interessieren.

Noch etwas zu den Stürzen: Leider passiert es ja immer wieder das Unfälle auf der Strecke passieren, obwohl diese kaum Anspruchsvoll ist also wenig Kurven, Wurzeln und Steine. Aber nicht nur XC Biker Stürzen dort. Vor wenigen Wochen musste ich leider Beobachten das Leute mit DH Rädern ungebremst auf einen Sprung zurasten und alle gegen einen Baum flogen mit teilweise schwerwiegenden Folgen. Später habe ich mitbekommen das alle 3 das erste mal die Strecke runtergefahren sind.  

--> 1. Vorher Stecke besichtigen
-->2. Fahrkönnen einschätzen
-->3. NICHT DIE STRECKE IST SCHULD AN DEN STÜRZEN SONDERN DIE FAHRER!


----------



## Zoda (17. April 2010)

wenn ich jedes mal die strecke besichtigen muss bevor ich sie runterfahren kann dann komme ich nur selten zu meinem spaß weil ja immer irgendeiner meinen kann irgendwo nen scheiß hügel hinzusetzten... 

ich meine ok das trifft jetzt nich auf diese strecke zu aber es war am anfang doch recht heftig als auf einmal nen hügel über den ganzen weg ging... 
und nur um nen bissel zu hüpfen find ich das schon recht sinnlos bestehende wege zu verändern... 

ne neue stecke anzulegen ist allerdings ok und dagegen kann ich auch nichts sagen... 

nen schild das man sich auf einer anspruchsvolleren strecke aufhält wo evtuell mountainbiker unterwegs sind die fliegen ist sicher auch nicht verkehrt...


----------



## makromarkt (17. April 2010)

mag13 schrieb:


> Wow, mittlerweile kenne ich 3 Baustellen im Steiger wo "Spielplätze" gebaut werden. Das wird der Förster auf Dauer nicht gut finden.... Tut euch lieber zusammen und baut an einer Strecke.
> Außerdem sind die Teilweise sehr anspruchsvoll, so dass sich der ungeübte Biker derbe langmachen kann, bringt da wenigstens mal ein wenig Flatterband als Warnung an.




1. Gibt es keinen Förster, sondern nur eine Försterin und das zeigt schonmal das du dich noch nie mit der Materie beschäftigt hast

2. war ich mal dort und habe gefragt, wie es mit dirtsbauen aussieht, sie war sehr nett und hat mich aufgeklärt das es offiziell nur geht, wenn ein verein sich meldet, als ansprechpartner wegen versicherung blabla


3. wer einen weg nutzt, egal wie schnell, hat auf plötzlich auftretende hindernisse zu achten. es ist im prinzip egal, ob der waldrennradler auf einen plötzlich auftauchenden absprung trifft oder als sehr dummes beispiel ein schlafendes überbleibsel vom männertag oder einen baumstamm oder was weiß ich...wer so schnell durch den wald heizt, dass er eventuell auftretenden hindernissen nicht ausweichen bzw einen sturz verhindern kann, am besten noch mit in-ear-kopfhörern drinne um auch ja nix von der atmosphäre mit zu bekommen, muss entweder die strecke kennen oder bremsbereit sein.

4. ich würde sagen, alle machen die augen auf, ich lese übringens öfter von radfahrern, die auf der straße angefahren werden oder stürzen als von unfällen ausm wald...also wäre es dann ja angebracht an jeder stufe und an jedem bordstein noch hinweisschilder anzubringen...wo liegt das problem? jeder passt auf, wie im straßenverkehr auch...wenn man im auto keine ahung hat wo man hin soll und was hinter der kurve kommt einem nicht ersichtlich ist, schüsselt man auch nicht mit 150km/h um die ecke...

5. solange die försterin nicht durch unfälle oder eben sinnlose warnschilder darauf aufmerksam gemacht wird, ist sie nicht verpflichtet, die sprünge zu entfernen, erst wenn was passiert, bzw es beschwerden gibt, gibts ärger, wenn überhaupt...

6. meiner meinung nach: legal=viel Presse=viele neue leute die mitreden wollen=viele mitbauer und dann sieht meine strecke im nu nicht mehr aus wie ich will, viele profis fahren, es werden sachen gebaut die keiner will, es hängt werbung an den bäumen etc...


----------



## mag13 (18. April 2010)

Es ist mir Wurst ob es ein Förster oder eine Försterin ist.
Und wie du selber herausgefunden hast, wird sie reagieren wenn was passiert. Und wie du vielleicht auch gelesen hast hab ich nix anderes geschrieben.
Trotzdem weiterhin viel Spaß beim bauen.
Gruß


----------



## Zoda (11. Juni 2010)

so ihr helden, seht zu das die scheiß sprunghügel gekennzeichnet werden, wenn ich da runterfahre will ich wenigstens die wahl haben ob ich springen will oder nich, einige von den dingern sind nicht zu erkennen, und ich hätte eben fast die scheiß schlagzeile vom letzten jahr wiederholt... das ist nicht in ordnung und ich wette ich bin da nich der einzige der das so sieht... dieser trail ist einfach nur noch gefährlich!


----------



## cappulino (11. Juni 2010)

Kennzeichnen allein wäre ein erster wichtiger Schritt ... aber in freier Wildbahn fallen die Schilder eh viel zu schnell um ... so einfach wird´s wohl nicht werden


----------



## Zoda (12. Juni 2010)

die dinger brauchen ja nur lila oder gelb giftgrün oder rot sein, schmerzstillenede farbe (weiß rot) wär auch was aber ich hab das teil echt gar nicht gesehn und der einzige grund das ich noch so exisitiere ist das ich nen fully fahre, mit nem hardtail hätts mich 100% gelegt...


----------



## may (13. Juni 2010)

Reden wir noch von dem gleichen Trail?
An den Dingern kann man ganz einfach vorbei fahren...


----------



## Zoda (13. Juni 2010)

wenn man die dinger ganz einfach sieht, die teile stehen auf der ideallinie und sehen aus wie der hintergrund, und wenn man in leichter dämmerung fährt sieht man sie noch schlechter... 

das ist auch nur einer den man nicht so gut sieht, die könnten trotzdem besser sichtbar gemacht werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronja (13. Juni 2010)

die waren mal mit Farbe eingesprüht, vieleicht könnten das die Erbauer nochmal machen


----------



## Zoda (13. Juni 2010)

das wär ne lösung...


----------



## may (14. Juni 2010)

Ich sag denen das mal die den Trail erbaut haben.
Aber die Farbe hält nicht ewig.


----------



## Zoda (14. Juni 2010)

dann muss das halt nachgebastelt werden, das die strecke gepflegt werden muss ist ja wohl nicht das problem der leute die die strecke nicht benutzen wollen, aber dazu "gezwungen" werden... 

ich hab ja echt nix dagegen das ihr da bastelt und so, aber ich hab das ding nicht gesehen, ich bin nich der erste der da nen hüglel nicht gesehen hat und ich werd nicht der letzte sein wenn ihr da nix ändert...


----------



## Ensiferum (20. Juni 2010)

ich glaub bei der strecke ist kein schild zu entdecken auf dem steht "fahr hier lang oder stirb"... meiner meinung nach sind die sprünge wunderbar zu sehen. die sehen selbst brillenträger ohne ihre brille.


----------



## Zoda (21. Juni 2010)

macht was ihr denkt, noch ein oder zwei unfälle auf der strecke und sie wird sicher von der stadt entfernt, dann ist das problem auch nicht mehr existent, vllt sind dann auch zwei existenzen nicht mehr existent aber das ist ja nicht euer problem, ihr wollt ja nur 2 meter springen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (21. Juni 2010)

Zoda schrieb:


> macht was ihr denkt


Das machen die Jungs doch sowieso. 

Ist nur schade, wenn der Steigerwald für Mountainbiker gesperrt wird. Aber es gibt andere schöne Wälder vor der Haustür mit schönen Trails. 
Diese werde ich hier aber nicht benennen. Sonst wird auch da gebuddelt, geschaufelt, gegraben, gesprungen, gestürzt und was weiß ich ... und 
das wollen wir doch alle nicht!


----------



## may (21. Juni 2010)

Ich versteh es einfach nicht. In anderen Städten kommen CC/XC Fahrer und DH Fahrer auch prima aus. Dort wissen sie: "Da muss ich vorsichtig fahren und aufpassen". Sie unterhalten sich sogar untereinander und es entsteht nicht so eine Spannung wie hier wegen ein paar mini Sprüngen.

edit: Ich werde mal versuchen etwas Warnschild ähnliches aufzutreiben, sodass BEIDE Parteien entlich mal ruhe geben.


----------



## _torsten_ (22. Juni 2010)

@may, ich denke, es geht hier nicht um irgendwelche Differenzen zwischen den einzelen MTB-Sparten (CC, XC, FR, DH etc.). Wir haben ein gemeinsames Hobby und wollen dieses auch ausleben. Und ich denke, hier will auch keiner irgendwelche Spannungen aufbauen, dazu ist der Steigerwald als unser Stadtwald einfach zu wertvoll. 

Ich sehe das Problem mit dem beschriebenen Pfad nicht bei den XC/CC-Fahrern. Diese werden (normalerweise) die Hügel über- oder umfahren (nicht überspringen - dafür sind die Räder gar nicht ausgelegt  ) wenn der Platz da ist. Die Frage ist doch eher, wie können die »Sonntagsfahrer« mit ihren Trekking- oder Einkaufsrädern damit umgehen. Dazu kommt, dass in der Dämmerung die Hügel wirklich schlecht bzw. zu spät erkennbar sind. Der schwere Unfall mit der Bergung durch einen Rettungshubschrauber beweist das leider.

Aus meiner Sicht gibt´s nun zwei Möglichkeiten. Die erste wäre den Weg wieder in den Ursprungszustand zurück zu versetzen und eine weniger öffentliche Stelle zu finden. Da das scheinbar nicht akzeptabel ist, bleibt also nur die zweite. Und da stimme ich dem Zoda voll zu: kennzeichnet bitte den Weg bzw. die Gefahrenstellen dauerhaft und erneuert diese Kennzeichnung bei Bedarf.  

Auf alle Fälle finde ich es gut, dass ihr ja schon mit den zuständigen Stellen (Stadtforst) gesprochen habt. Ansonsten wünsche ich euch viel Spaß und unfallfreie Sprünge.


----------



## _torsten_ (22. Juni 2010)

@Jungs, ich bin heute ein paar von euern Strecken gefahren: ich finde, ihr solltet wirklich VIELE Schilder anbringen ...


----------



## Zoda (22. Juni 2010)

das sehe ich nicht anders...


----------



## magic^desire (23. Juni 2010)

da muss ich Zoda recht geben ... ich bin letztes jahr mit ihm diesen Trail gefahren... mit nem Hardtail und obwohl er mich drauf hingewiesen hat das sie existieren und obwohl ich nen helm getragern habe...
hat es mich fast von dem weg gefegt... und technikkurs sei dank wuste ich das ich mich nach hinten lehnen muste als ich in die eisen ging sonst hätte mich mein bike sonst wohin geschleudert.
aber damit nicht genug das gleiche stück sind wir dieses jahr wieder gefahren und obwohl ich wuste das sie da sind war es wirklich schwer sie zu 
umfahren da sie bei schlechter witterung sehr schlecht aus zu machen sind...
und jetzt kommt ihr !!! wollt ihr mir erzählen das ich sowas vorsätzlich mache ? es wird zeit das sich da was dreht und zwar bald !!! bevor der Förster nämlich allen Bikern rechte zum biken entzieht oder noch mehr bäume und geäst in den weg legt !!! In diesem Sinne Wacht mal Bitte Auf !!!


----------



## may (24. Juni 2010)

Noch eine letzte Meinung von mir, danach halte ich mich aus diesem Thema raus:

Es geht hier die ganze Zeit um EINEN Weg im Steiger. Ihr könnt diesen doch einfach für die DH fahrer lassen. Der Steiger ist groß genug für 2 Sparten von MTB fahrer. 
Zum Stickpunkt Freizeitradler: Die werden wohl kaum so schnell fahren das sie die Sprünge übersehen. Eher werden sie sogar absteigen an dem steilen Stück der Strecke. Und falls ihr zur Försterin geht und beantragt das die Strecke wegkommt, ist das meinen Freunden und mir mal sowas von Scheiß egal, denn wenn wir richtig fahren wollen, fahren wir nach Tabarz, Ilmenau etc...  Ich frag mich eh warum ich mich für die Strecke so einsetzte. Ich werde versuchen Kontakt mit den Erbauern  aufzunehmen und die Sachlage zu schildern.
Wie schon gesagt: In anderen Städten geht es auch und dort sind die Strecken mit großem Abstand unübersichtlicher.

Wenn hier mal wieder ein erfreulicheres Thema diskutiert wird werde ich gerne wieder Antworten aber fürs erste ist die Sache für mich erledigt.

Mfg: may


----------



## Zoda (24. Juni 2010)

die strecken wurden sicher komplett neu angelegt bzw waren vorher auch nich überlste sorte geil für die cc fahrer, weil das war sie vorher, heute isses ne DH dirt strecke, find ich auch weng doof, aber ich hab auch nix gegen eure bike fraktion ich will nur erreichen das da nen bissel sicherheit hinkommt... von mir aus kann die strecke auch bleiben, aber man kann nich alle freizeitradler davon abhalten diese wege runterzufahrn... auserdem isses auch weng kritisch wenn wanderer da hoch gehen und ihr entgegenfliegt, in der luft kann man nich bremsen... aber das is wieder nen anderes thema...


----------



## _torsten_ (24. Juni 2010)

@may, wenn du nicht zu denn Architekten und Erbauern der Streche gehörst, musst du dich doch auch nicht angesprochen fühlen. 
Aber im Grunde hast du Recht, es hilft (scheinbar) nichts, wenn wir hier im Forum über die Gefährlichkeit bzw. die Ungefährlichkeit einer Freeridestrecke (´ne Downhillstrecke ist es nicht wirklich) diskutieren, wenn die "Verursacher" nicht mitlesen. 

Deshalb auch von mir noch eine oder zwei letzte Bemerkung(en):
Ich rede/schreibe hier über 3 (drei) nahe beieinander liegende, aber nicht mit einander verbundene Strecken. Alle befinden sich am Westhang des Steigerwaldes zwischen »Hochheimer Grenzweg« und »Bachstelzenweg«. Im OSM sind alle 3 Wege dargestellt. 
Bei zwei davon kann man aufgrund ihrer Oberflächenbeschaffenheit, dem kurzen Abstand der Rampen, der Anlieger und auch der eingebauten "Waschbretter" schnell die Schwierigkeit, hier mit einem Trekkingrad fahren zu wollen, erkennen. Allerdings geht ein Sprung quer über einen Wanderweg. Und wie Zoda richtig bemerkt: "_... in der luft kann man nich bremsen ..._ " Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass da ein Posten steht, so dass kein Wanderer oder Jogger unbeabsichtigt in den Sprung läuft. 

Der dritte Weg allerdings ist ein Wanderweg, auf dem in unregelmäßigen Abständen die kleinen Sprunghügel bergab links angeordnet sind. So kann man rechts vorbei fahren. Allerdings stehen dann plötzlich im Bereich des Hohlweges die Hügel auf der rechten Seite. Man rechnet aber hier mit einer Einheitlichkeit. Außerdem sind die Erdhügel aus dem anstehenden Waldboden modelliert und somit gerade in der Dämmerung (manche kommen eben erst nach Feierabend zum Biken) erst sehr spät und schlecht zu erkennen. 

Mir ist nichts passiert, aber ich möchte auch nicht, dass noch einem Unbeteiligten ein Unfall widerfährt. Deswegen noch mal meine Bitte: Kennzeichnet ALLE Strecken sichtbar und dauerhaft! Danke.

Achja, ich glaube nicht, dass jemand von uns zum Forst rennt und petzt. Allerdings würde ich gerne weiterhin im Steigerwald MTB fahren.


----------



## may (24. Juni 2010)

okay... ich rede mit den erbauern und der rest liegt in ihren händen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

